
The lockdown is no longer morally justifiable - danielam
https://edwardfeser.blogspot.com/2020/05/the-lockdown-is-no-longer-morally.html
======
JMTQp8lwXL
> For example, no one believes that we have a general duty to avoid driving,
> or construction work, or going out of doors when one has the flu.

I don't agree with this. If you have a communicable disease, you shouldn't be
in the presence of others spreading your illness.

~~~
Finnucane
Indeed. Most health experts would say, don't go to work and be around others
when you know you're sick. The fact that many people don't have much actual
choice in the matter is the real moral issue. Having to choose either go to
work sick or not pay rent is the moral failing of our economy.

~~~
sharemywin
absolutely.

------
sharemywin
To me a similar argument would be does a sex worker or adult film star have
the right to continue working if they have HIV?

would a temperature check be sufficient to allow them to work?

